# Headlight issue?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone else have issues with ultra-dim (and severely downward-pointed) lowbeam headlights?


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

didnt know there was a problem ? hmm have to check mine out.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My GTO's headlights were perfect. Literally the best headlights of any car I've ever owned. The C6 with it's HID lights comes close, but the GTO still was better.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

ChiefyGTO said:


> anyone else have issues with ultra-dim (and severely downward-pointed) lowbeam headlights?


I owned a C5 Vette with HID before my GTO, the GTO has the brightest stock headlights I've ever seen. Might wata take it to the dealer if you still have warranty.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe your headlights are dim, but you may be confusing projector headlights with the older style. Maybe you need to adjust the headlights up slightly; that's an easy adjustment with a screwdriver.

I had a hard time at first with the clear line of delineation at the top of the headlight beam spread. First car I've had with those, and when you go down a hill or are on a bumpy road, it's obvious where the headlight beams end.

I agree with another post tho- -especially on high beam, these are without a doubt the brightest headlights of any car I've owned.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I've driven cars w/ and w/o projectors, HID and halogen... these seem really dim. But sounds like it just needs to be adjusted up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*It could be your lights are out of alignment. Perhaps the previous owner was tinkering with them? My lights are the best lights of a car I have ever owned. My high beams are more like spot lights than headlights. They really light things up.*


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Its a common problem with 04's. I had to adjust mine up. I could hardly see anything at night. Once I adjusted them, it got a lot better.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I heard it has something to do with the factory aligning the headlights with some kind of shipping spacers already in the front suspension, thus making them lower than they are supposed to be once those spacers were removed. I think there might be a TSB on this issue, but don't quote me on it. I got mine realigned by the dealer the same time as they dimmed that annoying MPH light.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmm, alright, thanks guys! Trip to the dealership coming up! (Still got warranty...)


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6621&highlight=headlights


----------

